# لاول مرة ترانيم مخصوصة للأفراح للملحن والمرنم سامح عبيد



## bisho102 (26 يوليو 2008)

الترنمتين دووول طبعا تلحينه وتوزيعه
ومستنى الردووود


الترتيب كان مش من انسان      http://www.4shared.com/file/56550473/33a6c849/01_Track_1.html
اول دعوة فى فرحنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/56550909/94ea24c3/01_el_fara7.html


----------



## مريم ماهر (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لاول مرة ترانيم مخصوصة للأفراح للملحن والمرنم سامح عبيد*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (26 يوليو 2008)

*aشكرا" لتعبك، بس انا عندى طلب: فى ترنيمة لبنانية عن الأفراح بتقول: الله اللى عم يجمعكو هو بيمشى معكو عادروب الحياة ، وفى ترنيمة تانية لبنانية برضه بس دى من الأم لبنتها يوم فرحها.
يا ريت اللى عنده الترنيمتين دول يحطهم لى، وشكرا". *


----------



## ايرينى فلوباتير (26 يوليو 2008)

الترانيم حلوه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسى  :big29:


----------



## oesi no (26 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على الترانيم 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## cobcob (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لاول مرة ترانيم مخصوصة للأفراح للملحن والمرنم سامح عبيد*

*شكرا يا بيشو على الترانيم 
انا نزلت التانية بس الاولى مش عاوزة تنزل
هحاول معاه تانى
بس الترنيمة اللى انا نزلتها مش عاوزة تشتغل*​


----------



## cobcob (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لاول مرة ترانيم مخصوصة للأفراح للملحن والمرنم سامح عبيد*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *aشكرا" لتعبك، بس انا عندى طلب: فى ترنيمة لبنانية عن الأفراح بتقول: الله اللى عم يجمعكو هو بيمشى معكو عادروب الحياة ، وفى ترنيمة تانية لبنانية برضه بس دى من الأم لبنتها يوم فرحها.
> يا ريت اللى عنده الترنيمتين دول يحطهم لى، وشكرا". *



*
فى موضوع مخصص للطلبات يا مرمر
طلبك هنا محدش هايشوفو
فى موضوع كان فى المنتدى فيه مجموعة ترانيم تصلح لمناسبات الافراح والخطوبات

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38164&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%DD%D1%C7%CD*​


----------



## bisho102 (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لاول مرة ترانيم مخصوصة للأفراح للملحن والمرنم سامح عبيد*

شوفها لو مشتغلتش انا تحت امركوا انزلهلكو بصيغة تانية تشتغل عندكواااااا


----------



## cobcob (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لاول مرة ترانيم مخصوصة للأفراح للملحن والمرنم سامح عبيد*



bisho102 قال:


> شوفها لو مشتغلتش انا تحت امركوا انزلهلكو بصيغة تانية تشتغل عندكواااااا




*
ياريت يا بيشو لأنى حاولت كذا مرة
وشكرا لاهتمامك*​


----------

